# Furacão Epsilon (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (29 Nov 2005 às 19:27)

Já aí está a Tempestade Tropical Epsilon


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2005 às 20:05)




----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2005 às 11:26)

E os modelos apontam para uma trajectória de leste a partir de 6ªfeira e no início da próxima semana os restos chegarão ao estreito GIBRALTAR DE NOVO!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2005 às 22:52)

Epsilon já é furacão. Um furacão de categoria 1 com vento médio de 120 km/h e 987mb de pressão no centro.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2005 às 00:35)

Segundo parece, é apenas a 6ª vez que é registado um furacão em Dezembro...


----------



## Seringador (3 Dez 2005 às 11:38)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Segundo parece, é apenas a 6ª vez que é registado um furacão em Dezembro...



Penso que não mas..., o que há de assinalar também é que existe um padrão semelhante ao que ocorreu durante as décadas de 30/40 e 50, isto é a formação de sistemas tropicais em Outubro e no Mar das Caraíbas e inclusivé em Dezembro.

Neste caso penso que irá afectar os Açores mas ainda falta muito a ver vamos 
podem ver os percursos dos sistemas tropicais a partir de 1928 neste link (alterem a data no endereço para irem avançando:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tracks/1928.gif 

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2005 às 01:55)

Incrível, o furacão Epsilon mantém-se na Cat 1 apesar de ter já subido mais de 1º de latitude (desde que se tornou furacão) e como tal deve ter entrado em águas mais frias. No entanto, em vez de debilitar-se, está cada vez mais profundo. A última medição indica uma pressão de 985hPa com ventos de 130km/h.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2005 às 10:01)

Epsilon perdeu força e passou novamente a tempestade tropical com vento médio de 111 km/h e uma pressão de 990mb.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2005 às 00:25)

O Epsilon voltou a ganhar força e é novamente um furacão com vento médio de 130 km/h e uma pressão de 982 mb.


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2005 às 21:36)

Está com uma trajectória totalmente imprevisível. Depois de vários dias em direcção a Oeste parece estar a querer mudar para o sentido totalmente oposto...


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2005 às 18:03)

O Epsilon é agora uma simples Depressão Tropical. Os últimos dados indicam 1006mb de pressão e ventos de 55km/h.... 
Adeus Epsilon!! (ou não?   )


----------

